# Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 Charcoal Consumption



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 4, 2021)

I'm new to charcoal grills. I've been 100% propane until I wanted to start smoking and then bought a cheap masterbuilt electric with Amazing pellet deal. Then moved on to a ReqTec Rt-700 before moving away from pellets to get more flavor. 

Enter the Masterbuilt 1050. So far I've done the following:
1 hour burn in at 250 degrees
30 min burn in at 400 degrees
30 min seasoning at 350 degrees
20 min steak cook at 550 degrees
30 min seasoning at 350 degrees
1 hour chicken cook between 275 and 450 degrees

So total of about 4 hours at maybe 350 degrees average and I've almost burned through an entire 18lbs bag of Kingsford competition briquettes. I'd say I have 4 lbs left. So 14lbs in 4 hours is 3.5 lbs per hour. 

Does that sound right? That is going to get very expensive at between $0.50 and $0.80 a lbs for briquettes. 

For comparison, my Weber propane says it averages 1lbs an hour at $1/lbs of propane and my old pellet grill would go at maybe 1 or 1.5lbs per hour at $0.40/lbs.

Looks like this might be 2-3x the price of other fuels.


----------



## BigW. (May 4, 2021)

If you want more flavor then it is probably worth it.  There is a very long MB Gravity thread on this sight.  I'm sure there is a discussion on fuel burn time.


----------



## 912smoker (May 4, 2021)

I average better consumption with lump.
Never checked actual times but plan to asap. But yes you must feed the beast....but very rewarding in regards to flavor and ease of operation


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 4, 2021)

BigW. said:


> If you want more flavor then it is probably worth it.  There is a very long MB Gravity thread on this sight.  I'm sure there is a discussion on fuel burn time.



Sorry - I understand there is a 52 page thread on the Gravity series. I just figured it made sense to open a different thread because this is concerning a specific topic vs. a general discussion on the unit itself.


----------



## BigW. (May 4, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> Sorry - I understand there is a 52 page thread on the Gravity series. I just figured it made sense to open a different thread because this is concerning a specific topic vs. a general discussion on the unit itself.


No worries.  I'm interested in this thread also.  I think sometimes it is difficult to compare some things.  Agree propane is cheap (or was last time I bought) but no flavor.  Pellets (also add electricity for cost) equals some good flavor.  I just bought a Weber kettle.  Charcoal may be more expensive but flavor/fun is certainly worth it to me.

Certainly enjoying the journey with new toys and beer required to run them.


----------



## normanaj (May 4, 2021)

If all you were looking for was more smoke flavor I would've stuck with the Recteq and used an Amazen tube filled with something like the Lumberjack char/hickory pellets or dust.An expanded 18" tube filled with dust would give over 10 hours of yummy extra smoke that the grill on its own couldn't do.Would've saved you a few greenbacks too.


----------



## Terry Bussenger (May 4, 2021)

I'll chime in...I own a boat, been boating all my, just a 21 ft deck boat.  We never worry about the price of gas because we want to be out on the water, creating great memories and having fun!!!!  Sort of like the 1050, sure it may cost more for the charcoal than propane, but the way I see it, it's a better taste and flavor!!!! So I don't worry about it.


----------



## normanaj (May 4, 2021)

Terry Bussenger said:


> We never worry about the price of gas because we want to be out on the water, creating great memories and having fun!!!!



Easier said than done.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 4, 2021)

normanaj said:


> If all you were looking for was more smoke flavor I would've stuck with the Recteq and used an Amazen tube filled with something like the Lumberjack char/hickory pellets or dust.An expanded 18" tube filled with dust would give over 10 hours of yummy extra smoke that the grill on its own couldn't do.Would've saved you a few greenbacks too.



I tried that. I had all sorts of issues with the tube staying lit and even when it did, the taste of the smoke was not good. It was very dirty tasting which I found odd considering I used an Amazen when I had my Masterbuilt electric and didn't get dirty tasting smoke.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 4, 2021)

Terry Bussenger said:


> I'll chime in...I own a boat, been boating all my, just a 21 ft deck boat.  We never worry about the price of gas because we want to be out on the water, creating great memories and having fun!!!!  Sort of like the 1050, sure it may cost more for the charcoal than propane, but the way I see it, it's a better taste and flavor!!!! So I don't worry about it.



If I'm smoking a 7lbs pork shoulder (of which, you get about 4lbs of meat at the end) for 14 hours, I just consumed 50lbs of charcoal. First, the hopper on the 1050 only holds 16lbs, so I've had to fill it multiple times during the 14 hours (so much for set it and forget it) and it cost me like $30 in charcoal. That means my $1.99/lbs pork butt cost me $14, seasonings cost me $2 and charcoal cost me $30. So overall, I just paid nearly $12/lbs for pulled pork. That doesn't seem like a good deal. I haven't heard about people saying they used 50lbs of charcoal to smoke a single pulled pork, so that is why I opened this thread. Either something is wrong with mine, or I'm doing something wrong to be burning 3.5lbs of charcoal an hour.


----------



## normanaj (May 4, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I tried that. I had all sorts of issues with the tube staying lit and even when it did, the taste of the smoke was not good. It was very dirty tasting which I found odd considering I used an Amazen when I had my Masterbuilt electric and didn't get dirty tasting smoke.



I'm very surprised at all that.

Anyways I hope the MB 1050 works out but that sure seems like quite a bit of fuel consumption.Something just doesn't seem right...maybe an airflow problem as in to much?


----------



## PPG1 (May 4, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> If I'm smoking a 7lbs pork shoulder (of which, you get about 4lbs of meat at the end) for 14 hours, I just consumed 50lbs of charcoal. First, the hopper on the 1050 only holds 16lbs, so I've had to fill it multiple times during the 14 hours (so much for set it and forget it) and it cost me like $30 in charcoal. That means my $1.99/lbs pork butt cost me $14, seasonings cost me $2 and charcoal cost me $30. So overall, I just paid nearly $12/lbs for pulled pork. That doesn't seem like a good deal. I haven't heard about people saying they used 50lbs of charcoal to smoke a single pulled pork, so that is why I opened this thread. Either something is wrong with mine, or I'm doing something wrong to be burning 3.5lbs of charcoal an hour.


I have a MB560.  Unless there is something different besides the size between the two, something does not seem right.  I go through a hopper at 225 deg anywhere from 10 - 12 hours.  That is with chunks of wood layered in or 1 stick in the middle surrounded by charcoal.  I can put my cook on in the evening, top off the hopper around midnight go to bed and not worry about it till I awake in the morning.  
One thing a believe though and this is just my 2 cents, I looked at the times and temp you are describing and you can't look at average.  At 500 - 400 you are burning some charcoal.  Even at 350 vs 225 thats a huge difference.  So try a butt at 225 and then see what you burn.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 4, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I have a MB560.  Unless there is something different besides the size between the two, something does not seem right.  I go through a hopper at 225 deg anywhere from 10 - 12 hours.  That is with chunks of wood layered in or 1 stick in the middle surrounded by charcoal.  I can put my cook on in the evening, top off the hopper around midnight go to bed and not worry about it till I awake in the morning.
> One thing a believe though and this is just my 2 cents, I looked at the times and temp you are describing and you can't look at average.  At 500 - 400 you are burning some charcoal.  Even at 350 vs 225 thats a huge difference.  So try a butt at 225 and then see what you burn.



Yeah I think the next step for me is to puts some ribs on at 235 and see how it goes. I'm guessing the increase in charcoal consumption is not a linear relationship with temperature.


----------



## Aledavidov (May 4, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> If I'm smoking a 7lbs pork shoulder (of which, you get about 4lbs of meat at the end) for 14 hours, I just consumed 50lbs of charcoal. First, the hopper on the 1050 only holds 16lbs, so I've had to fill it multiple times during the 14 hours (so much for set it and forget it) and it cost me like $30 in charcoal. That means my $1.99/lbs pork butt cost me $14, seasonings cost me $2 and charcoal cost me $30. So overall, I just paid nearly $12/lbs for pulled pork. That doesn't seem like a good deal. I haven't heard about people saying they used 50lbs of charcoal to smoke a single pulled pork, so that is why I opened this thread. Either something is wrong with mine, or I'm doing something wrong to be burning 3.5lbs of charcoal an hour.


I have 1050 , smoke a lot butts but never use over bug and half. Lately start use a lump charcoal even better result.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 4, 2021)

I've looked long and hard at the MB gravity charcoal. Haven't gone there, yet 
A 1050 is way outside of the area I need to feed wife and me or even when the critters come home.
I don't need a grill that will handle 8 (or more) pork butts.
Have you searched the mods to trap more charcoal in the basket?

I use my 22" kettle the most.  Wally World charcoal works just fine.
There has been numerous charcoal brand comparisons and Royal Oak (Wally World appears the same) has won over Kingsford for burn and ash residue.  I don't like Kingsford as they use soft woods in the mix.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I've looked long and hard at the MB gravity charcoal. Haven't gone there, yet
> A 1050 is way outside of the area I need to feed wife and me or even when the critters come home.
> I don't need a grill that will handle 8 (or more) pork butts.
> Have you searched the mods to trap more charcoal in the basket?
> ...



The mods to catch charcoal are no longer needed. The 2021 MB 1050 had some redesigned parts to eliminate the need for the mods. The grate between the charcoal and the ash tray was changed and the charcoal hopper is now porcelain lined to name a few.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2021)

Are you going through this much charcoal only when you’re smoking?

I ask this because maybe the metal plates aren’t completely cutting off the oxygen when you put them back in, causing you to burn up more charcoal when not in use?


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

xray said:


> Are you going through this much charcoal only when you’re smoking?
> 
> I ask this because maybe the metal plates aren’t completely cutting off the oxygen when you put them back in, causing you to burn up more charcoal when not in use?



It is only when cooking.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2021)

Wow, after reading this, I’m glad I still have my WSM 22.5/BBQ GURU setup.
22 hours on one load of fuel mixed with wood chunks. Sounds like a real bargain to me. And I really liked the design of the MB gravity feed, but that is a lot of fuel. I don’t think my Lang uses that much wood in $.
Al


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow, after reading this, I’m glad I still have my WSM 22.5/BBQ GURU setup.
> 22 hours on one load of fuel mixed with wood chunks. Sounds like a real bargain to me. And I really liked the design of the MB gravity feed, but that is a lot of fuel. I don’t think my Lang uses that much wood in $.
> Al



How many lbs is a load in your WSM and what temp are you running for the 22 hours?


----------



## jonrd463 (May 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow, after reading this, I’m glad I still have my WSM 22.5/BBQ GURU setup.
> 22 hours on one load of fuel mixed with wood chunks. Sounds like a real bargain to me. And I really liked the design of the MB gravity feed, but that is a lot of fuel. I don’t think my Lang uses that much wood in $.
> Al



I used to have a WSM 18" before I had to sell it when I moved across the country. I'd use about half to 2/3 a bag dotted with wood chunks and using the Minion Method to do a pork butt and it would last the full cook-- 14-18 hours or so. I didn't even have a temp controller like the Guru or any other mod. Just tuned the vents where I liked them and it was as "set it and forget it" as I now get with my GMG pellet pooper. I miss the charcoal taste and was considering a MB Gravity (and now the Char-Griller 980), but if I'm honest, I'd probably get better overall performance and efficiency if I just get another WSM.


----------



## PPG1 (May 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow, after reading this, I’m glad I still have my WSM 22.5/BBQ GURU setup.
> 22 hours on one load of fuel mixed with wood chunks. Sounds like a real bargain to me. And I really liked the design of the MB gravity feed, but that is a lot of fuel. I don’t think my Lang uses that much wood in $.
> Al


There is no need to spread disinformation about a product.  I have had my MB Gravity Fed for almost 2 years and I can assure you that that amount of charcoal is not normal.  I'm not saying anyone is doing it on purpose and I'm not defending MB but if burned that much Charcoal it would be all over in reviews.  All I see are rave reviews that people love them.  Now I'll step off my soapbox and apologies to anyone I upset.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> There is no need to spread disinformation about a product.  I have had my MB Gravity Fed for almost 2 years and I can assure you that that amount of charcoal is not normal.  I'm not saying anyone is doing it on purpose and I'm not defending MB but if burned that much Charcoal it would be all over in reviews.  All I see are rave reviews that people love them.  Now I'll step off my soapbox and apologies to anyone I upset.



If you read my posts, I'm not spreading disinformation. I said that my experience appears to be contradictory to others'. The whole point of the thread is to have people who own it (like yourself) post how much charcoal they use to see if mine might have a problem. You came in, said "we are spreading disinformation" said you've owned it for 2 years, but didn't even answer the original question of how much you go through. How will I know if I am having a problem if people who own it don't reply with real information.


----------



## normanaj (May 5, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> There is no need to spread disinformation about a product.



The OP had a problem with fuel consumption and asked a question or two.Curious as to what disinformation 
B
 BiscuitoftheSea
  is spreading?


----------



## 912smoker (May 5, 2021)

While I have never timed or measured my actual consumption rate, I would guess that I'm getting close to the advertised time of up to 8 hrs using lump @ 225°.
Mine does eat thru briquettes like  chiclets. Last long cook I put a brisket on at midnight and refill the hopper it's 7 a.m. and it was not completely empty. Hope that helps


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 5, 2021)

912smoker said:


> While I have never timed or measured my actual consumption rate, I would guess that I'm getting close to the advertised time of up to 8 hrs using lump @ 225°.
> Mine does eat thru briquettes like  chiclets. Last long cook I put a brisket on at midnight and refill the hopper it's 7 a.m. and it was not completely empty. Hope that helps



It can fit 16lbs in the hopper, so that means about 2lbs per hour at 225 degrees. Is that what they advertise?


----------



## PPG1 (May 5, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> If you read my posts, I'm not spreading disinformation. I said that my experience appears to be contradictory to others'. The whole point of the thread is to have people who own it (like yourself) post how much charcoal they use to see if mine might have a problem. You came in, said "we are spreading disinformation" said you've owned it for 2 years, but didn't even answer the original question of how much you go through. How will I know if I am having a problem if people who own it don't reply with real information.


Sorry I ruffled so many feathers.  I did answer as to how much fuel I consumed Yesterday in a reply.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> How many lbs is a load in your WSM and what temp are you running for the 22 hours?


I fill the charcoal ring to the top with a mix of briquettes & wood chunks. I run it at 225-250. I set the Guru to 225 & it will stay there after a couple of hours. The first couple of hours it will over shoot the temp & run a a bit hot, but then it settles in at 225, and stays there the rest of the time.
Al


----------



## 912smoker (May 5, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> It can fit 16lbs in the hopper, so that means about 2lbs per hour at 225 degrees. Is that what they advertise?


Yep "up to 8 hrs per hopper full". 
I use either lump or the char logs when I can find them. The local Ace Hardware usually keeps them in stock for me.


----------



## TMR (May 9, 2021)

We put on a brisket a 1 am last night. It was 39 degrees out side. It is now almost 8am and 44 degrees outside. We have about 1/4 -1/3 hopper left. The smoker was set at 250 and used wood chunks and Masterbuilt Lump Charcoal. Which I love because the pieces are really big. I hope this helps.


----------



## mcokevin (May 11, 2021)

I haven't had my 1050 too long but the fuel consumption seems to be about as advertised for me.  It chews through *a lot *more fuel when you crank the temps.  If you are looking to get the maximum efficiency out of your fuel then the MB or CG gravity smokers probably aren't for you.  They do offer loads of other advantages that IMO offset the increased fuel use, but that is an entirely personal perspective and will vary.  

For fuel reference I am using Kingsford Traditional briquettes now, but will most likely switch to Kingsford Competition when it's time to restock.  The competition is advertised as lower ash, which wasn't ever an issue for me in my WSM but now there is a little bit of ash in the cook chamber because of the fan.


----------



## worldbfreebase (May 27, 2021)

that consumption is directly related to the temps you were running. Unlike cooking on a charcoal grill with direct heat, this is essentially indirect heat so to get to 500° + you will eat it up.

There is also a shutdown factor. That is the one thing i really can't figure out how to get my arms around other than guessing how much charcoal i need to use and refill if necessary.

FYI- you will not get to 700° unless that hopper is at least 1/3 full.


----------



## bill1 (May 27, 2021)

To sum up (and add some wild ideas)
1. There's waste at shutdown.  Timing your fills to your cooks can save 10-20%.  Just like your engine sputtering as you pull up to the pump, you want the last coal to drop through as you remove your last piece of meat.
2. Coals that fall through transfer a lot of their heat to the outside world.  Minimizing that with charcoal grate mods help.  (The original poster has already addressed this.) 
3. Some fuel is more energy dense...choice of charcoal can make a difference.  Then again,  think the price is corresponding higher.  (A little higher mpg is no big plus if you have to use Premium gas to get it.) 
4. Adding some raw wood chunks is usually done for smoke flavor reasons, but it also has more energy (than charcoal that has already been "halfway burned up" already)
5. Keeping the heat in the cook chamber longer will help.  So think about how you can use manifolding to make the hot air take a longer path and thereby "stick around longer" in the cook chamber.  The bottom steel plate in a conventional reverse-flow smoker does a lot to get more energy out of your smoke before it goes up the pipe. 
6. Reducing fan speed will slow down your combustion rate as you reduce the amount of heat you're throwing out the exhaust.   Of course then you might flame out and go cold.  But that could be something to play with.  I've put switchable resistors in line with the fan in both my pellet machines...this would be similar.  Yeah, probably voids any warranty one might have had.   And it will definitely give bigger temp swings since manually changing fan speed in the middle of a cook confuses the controller logic. 
7. A modest back-pressure will reduce flow a bit too.  Partially plugging the exhaust vents is what I'm thinking.  Wads of aluminum foil work pretty good there.  Even safe is space a deflector ~1/8" from the opening...the pressure doesn't build up but most of the hot smoke is deflected for a little more time in chamber before it finds its way out.  

ADDENDUM--about a 2.5 in the list...retain the heat in the cook chamber better, for example insulating the walls better with a welding blanket, etc.


----------



## baby kong (May 27, 2021)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I'm new to charcoal grills. I've been 100% propane until I wanted to start smoking and then bought a cheap masterbuilt electric with Amazing pellet deal. Then moved on to a ReqTec Rt-700 before moving away from pellets to get more flavor.
> 
> Enter the Masterbuilt 1050. So far I've done the following:
> 1 hour burn in at 250 degrees
> ...


enough homework before You bought?   I disliked having the husband always on a propane/ lava rock bbq.... now on my own, I get to use charcoal all over again.. I  start with charcoal and add wood ( not lil' chunks),throughout the rest of the cook. Like I'm camping, cooking with wood... the cost is about $5 for hours of smoking


----------



## whistlepig (May 27, 2021)

My 560 will go 8 hours with lump. About 10 hours with Char Logs. I am trying briquettes this weekend for the first time.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (May 27, 2021)

baby kong said:


> enough homework before You bought?   I disliked having the husband always on a propane/ lava rock bbq.... now on my own, I get to use charcoal all over again.. I  start with charcoal and add wood ( not lil' chunks),throughout the rest of the cook. Like I'm camping, cooking with wood... the cost is about $5 for hours of smoking



You ate your husband? How did he taste?


----------

